# Changing Pax Rating



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

The distrust between “partners” is painfully palpable here. 

I wonder if it's even worth the effort to submit a request to change my rating of a rider. Does Uber really change pax rating? Or Support simply reply that they did, just to assuage me? Anybody tested this, perhaps with a parallel pax account?


----------



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

Rickshaw said:


> The distrust between "partners" is painfully palpable here.
> 
> I wonder if it's even worth the effort to submit a request to change my rating of a rider. Does Uber really change pax rating? Or Support simply reply that they did, just to assuage me? Anybody tested this, perhaps with a parallel pax account?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

They say they will. Isn't that good enough?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> The distrust between "partners" is painfully palpable here.
> 
> I wonder if it's even worth the effort to submit a request to change my rating of a rider. Does Uber really change pax rating? Or Support simply reply that they did, just to assuage me? Anybody tested this, perhaps with a parallel pax account?


Who knows..... I just know that I feel better going back a few weeks later and giving passengers my true rating for them


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Rickshaw said:


> < . . . > Does Uber really change pax rating? < . . . >


They used to but not anymore.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Hugo said:


> They used to but not anymore.
> 
> View attachment 166320


WTF?!?! When did that happen? That was the only thing that gave me any satisfaction with this ****ing shit company.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Julescase said:


> WTF?!?! When did that happen? That was the only thing that gave me any satisfaction with this &%[email protected]!*ing shit company.


This must have been recent.

Those of you who are also active Uber riders, are you still able to see your rider rating on the rider app?


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

Hugo said:


> This must have been recent.
> 
> Those of you who are also active Uber riders, are you still able to see your rider rating on the rider app?


My rider rating isn't showing on the rider app home screen anymore. I tried checking it through the help button, like how you used to have to do it, and it refers me back to the main menu.

I think this is fine, as long as passengers aren't allowed to see their ratings (and subsequent ratings drop) in real time.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

ClydeClyde said:


> My rider rating isn't showing on the rider app.


Awesome. I don't see mine either but I've never taken an Uber ride. What I used to see was actually my driver rating but now there's nothing.

Hope it remains completely invisible. We need the ability to leave honest rider ratings without fear of retribution.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

It happened 2 days ago (Monday). 

I was able to submit my last rating change last Sunday. When I try to do the same now, Support just ask you to “share details” as to why you think the rider was rude. Just an outlet for drivers to vent their frustrations I guess. I doubt they will even read whatever rant you put in.


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

I can still see my rider rating.


----------



## fordprefect (Mar 7, 2016)

I haven't been able to find my rider rating for a while now. That really doesn't matter though. Other than a cash tip or A hole pax, there's now no way to accurately rate the rider. If only they would force the pax to rate and tip immediately.


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

Lady Driver LBC said:


> I can still see my rider rating.


Yeah my rider rating is back this AM. Goddamnit.


----------

